# Contractor Table Saw: Sloped Dust Port / Shroud



## CLS89 (Sep 30, 2018)

Trying to improve dust collection on my contractor table saw. It’s a Ridgid TS2424. I currently have one of those drop in vertical dust ports that sits inside the saws cabinet. It works okay. I’ve read that a sloped dust port / shroud like in the examples below works better for type of saw. Specifically with helping reduce the amount of saw dust that gets stuck on the inside corners of the cabinet. I know I can make one of these, but for time management reasons I’d prefer to just buy one. For some reason I cant find any aftermarket versions of this type of dust port. Does anyone have any sources?


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

A friend of mine used something like this, it worked ok
https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1...ble+saw+dust+collection&qid=1672245845&sr=8-3
I used one of these on an old tablesaw I had, I had to build a frame and seal all around it
https://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-701...ble+saw+dust+collection&qid=1672245845&sr=8-5


----------

